# yacimiento carbonífero



## shikanina

como puedo traducir "grandes yacimientos carboniferos"


----------



## transparente

great coal deposits?

Espera otras respuestas.


----------



## shikanina

are you sure:
I was thinking about "great carboniferous beds"


----------



## horusankh

¿Tal vez "large coal deposits"?

Saludos.


----------



## transparente

Entiendo que _beds_ o _deposits_, son sinónimos.
Lo que no estoy segura, es si debe ser _coal_ o _carbon_.


----------



## transparente

Según mi búsqueda bajo 'coal fields', encontré 'coal bed/seam':

http://columbia.thefreedictionary.com/Coal+field


----------



## shikanina

muchas gracias


----------



## shikanina

entonces no uso carboniferous beds... mejor es coal beds or steam?


----------



## horusankh

transparente said:


> Entiendo que _beds_ o _deposits_, son sinónimos.
> Lo que no estoy segura, es si debe ser _coal_ o _carbon_.


 
Yo entiendo que "coal" es carbón, el que se usa para calentar, quemar, etc., y "carbon" es más bien el elemento químico, es decir "carbono"

Saludos.


----------



## apuquipa

shikanina said:


> entonces no uso carboniferous beds... mejor es coal beds or steam?


 
'Carboniferous' me parece que no existe.
*Coal beds*, parece ser una buena opción. 
No entiendo por qué no han venido al rescate los amigos angloparlantes.


----------



## abeltio

Coal bed
y también:
Coal reservoir
http://www.netl.doe.gov/publications/factsheets/project/Proj228.pdf

Carboniferous se refiere a un período geológico.


----------



## shikanina

si ya lo descubrí en un sitio the mining coal


----------



## sound shift

_Coal measures_, tambien.


----------



## LMLM

Creo que la opción más correcta es *Coal Deposits*. *Bed* y *seam* se aplican a las capas.


----------

